# MF 2635 or 4608 for 9 ft. disc mower



## BRS (Sep 23, 2014)

Have a small hay operation and I am interested in buying an economical tracor for a MF 1359 9 ft. discbine. The HP requirement on the MF 1359 is 60. The PTO HP on both the MF 4608 and 2635 is at 60 or a little higher. Any advise on using either of these tractor in combination with the 1359 would be appreciated. Are they a little small even though the specs would allow it? Thanks.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Generally, 65HP is adequate for those machines. I don't think you'll have extra.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO, the 4608 is probably the more modern tractor. I believe the 2536 will have a Simpson engine which is probably fine - I think it's a Perkins clone. If you can find a JD5075, I think they are 60ish PTO hp. The reason I say find is that is the Deere is moving to final tier 4, whereas it is presently tier 2 (I am fairly sure). I think the 2635 is still tier 2, maybe 3. I say get the non-tier 4 tractors while you can.

Good luck,
Bill


----------

